# 5x5 BLD new world record: 9:48.58 by Ville Seppänen



## rubiksarlen (May 22, 2011)

5x5x5 BLD new WR set at the Kirkkonummi Open 2011 by Ville Seppänen.

Vid: [video=youtube;O9VgWAP3XEM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O9VgWAP3XEM&feature=player_embedded[/url][/video]


----------



## TanLaiChen (May 22, 2011)

congraz to Ville Seppänen.......no video now......maybe after few day...Ville Seppänen will upload...so wait for it lah....


----------



## DavidWoner (May 22, 2011)

He says there is video but it won't be up until at least Monday. There was a 40s lockup during the solve apparently.


----------



## rubiksarlen (May 22, 2011)

what do u mean by 40 s lockup? the cube was stuck for 40s straight?
BTW, what's his youtube channel?


----------



## JyH (May 22, 2011)

Man, he crushed that record.
Stackmat!


----------



## AJ Blair (May 22, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O9VgWAP3XEM

Just found this.


----------



## RTh (May 22, 2011)

Congrats Ville =]

Great solve.


----------



## blah (May 22, 2011)

sonuva


----------



## rubiksarlen (May 22, 2011)

thanks AJ. just what i was looking for


----------



## Andreaillest (May 22, 2011)

Woo! Go Ville!


----------



## Mollerz (May 22, 2011)

That lock is so painful to watch, especially since it was mid commutator. He did a great job to get back into it afterwards.


----------



## NaeosPsy (May 22, 2011)

Congrats!! 
Would be better with no lock tho.


----------



## Ville Seppänen (May 22, 2011)

NaeosPsy said:


> Congrats!!
> Would be better with no lock tho.


 
But not as cool


----------



## rubiksarlen (May 22, 2011)

was it really 40 s like i heard


----------



## RTh (May 22, 2011)

rubiksarlen said:


> was it really 40 s like i heard


 

Watch it yourself : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O9VgWAP3XEM&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Zane_C (May 22, 2011)

RTh said:


> Watch it yourself : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O9VgWAP3XEM&feature=player_embedded


@rubiksarlen: It would be good if you could edit this video into the start of this thread.


----------



## rubiksarlen (May 22, 2011)

done already


----------



## Cyrus C. (May 22, 2011)

It was awesome how he fixed that center twist. Congratulations Ville!


----------



## rubiksarlen (May 22, 2011)

done already


----------



## rubiksarlen (May 22, 2011)

Cyrus C. said:


> It was awesome how he fixed that center twist. Congratulations Ville!



would have been sub-9 if that didn't happen i think


----------



## cmhardw (May 22, 2011)

Congrats on the sub-10 WR Ville! The lockup was sadface  but at least you still got the success (and sub-10 no less!) Awesome stuff!


----------



## TanLaiChen (May 22, 2011)

if no 40s lockup and stop few second after lockup,i guess Ville should will "sub 9"....


----------



## riffz (May 24, 2011)

YAY SPEF!


----------



## qqwref (May 24, 2011)

Reconstruct it!


----------



## JLarsen (May 24, 2011)

I agree, the twist makes it more awesome. I mean imagine the cool of head it takes! Not just to do that in a competition but with something like that happening on top? Just unreal. Congrats to Ville!


----------



## MatsBergsten (May 24, 2011)

Very good Ville and interesting to watch (speed and pauses).
Obviously you can do even better (apart from the cool lockup fix).


----------



## Georgeanderre (May 24, 2011)

Wow ... simply mesmerising to watch
that pop was almost torturous to watch


----------

